# heavily pregnant



## mandad (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi,

I'm brand new at forums and calving! My mini Hereferd Cross is heavily pregnant for the first time. She has a very full udder and her teats look enormous. can anyone tell me how much longer I'll have to wait??? Being her first pregnancy should I expect any birthing problems?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Aug 25, 2009)

She may be close to calving.  Another sign is here pelvis around her tail head looking loose, and her vulva looks more swollen (can't tell if it's red if she's black, if not black then it would be redder than usual too).  Often time a heifer that will be springing like that won't calve for another few days or so.

BUT, heifers can be unpredictable, so I'm thinking she may be calving within 24 hours.  

As for calving problems, it is possible, but if she's been exposed to a bull that is known to sire light calves at birth, she should be alright.  What was she bred to btw?

Good luck!


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 25, 2009)

Good luck Mandad!!  And welcome to the forum!!!! 

Sorry...I know nothing about cows, but lots of folks here do, so good luck!!!


----------



## mandad (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.
She's been mated with a stud mini hereford.


----------



## mandad (Aug 31, 2009)

Do cows lift their tails when they're having a contraction?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Sep 1, 2009)

mandad said:
			
		

> Do cows lift their tails when they're having a contraction?


Yes


----------



## Sara (Sep 29, 2009)

Any baby yet?


----------

